# immigration of engineers to canada



## burning_ice (Jul 22, 2012)

hey there 

I am an electrical engineer and would like to immigrate to canada but I got to know that it is not possible for engineers to immigrate to canada now ... 

can any one help me out with this ... i got some relatives living there if they can be of any help 

regards


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

You will need to find ore-arranged employment. It's unlikely your relatives can sponsor you. You should read Welcome to Citizenship and Immigration Canada


----------



## Freddy_uk (Feb 11, 2012)

Ya i gather the skilled worker route is shut right now so LMO is the only option. Not as easy but shouldn't be too bad as every country seems to be short on engineers. You need to decide on the province you want to work in and then apply for engineer in training or foreign license in that province in order to work as an engineer. That process can take around 6months in Alberta.


----------



## balajivellai (Jul 31, 2012)

*Instrumentation Technician*

Dear friends,
I got a job offer as an Instrument technician through temporary foreign worker visa through Alberta province. can any one guide my how long i can work with this visa?with in how many month i can get PR?can i bring my family with me?and school fees for my kids are cheep or costly?


----------

